# A video of my first live show.



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

This is a video of my experimental noise/drone project. First show I've done, accompanied by a friend of mine.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Man, these are the times that I really miss Cnote11... he would at least have commented out of curtesy.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Hahaha, i think you're presenting it to the wrong crowd (TC)! Some guy probably liked it, HC most likely not... 

I listened to the whole thing with great attention, waiting for the violin part (it was just laying there), and for some kind of build up of course, or culmination; i wasn't disappointed 

I wouldn't be able to comment in depth because i don't listen to too much noise. Like i said, i usually look for a seamless build up, contrast, repetition and expansion, rhythm, etc. which were all there. I'm listening to it again right now, audio only, and i think the experience is stronger, i don't know why.

Great scenery too.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Forgot to say the essential: Congrats on the first gig... i really enjoyed it. Was it nerve racking like playing a recital? or were you just in the zone like it seemed? and more importantly, did you bang that punk chick after the show?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Philip said:


> Hahaha, i think you're presenting it to the wrong crowd (TC)! Some guy probably liked it, HC most likely not...
> 
> I listened to the whole thing with great attention, waiting for the violin part (it was just laying there), and for some kind of build up of course, or culmination; i wasn't disappointed
> 
> ...


Yeah, I mean there really isn't much of a crowd to speak of when talking about noise anyway so I figured this was as good as any place.

I'm glad you enjoyed it. Like I said, it's my first show so I'm still working out bugs and of course this was my first composition using this setup and whatnot so hopefully my abilities will improve both on performance and composition.

Yeah the violin was a bit of a last minute decision that I made a week or two beforehand and so it didn't get much of a spotlight, but I think that the effect was good and made the show more interesting (hopefully) so I'm glad I kept the idea in there.

The video was actually taken by the one other noise musician who was there and his show was pretty different from my own, but definitely interesting. Here's the video that he took of his own set.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Philip said:


> Forgot to say the essential: Congrats on the first gig... i really enjoyed it. Was it nerve racking like playing a recital? or were you just in the zone like it seemed? and more importantly, did you bang that punk chick after the show?


Oh thanks man, I appreciate it. It really wasn't that bad. It isn't challenging music to play (obviously) and so the only part that made me nervous was being in front of people. I was a little nervous at the very beginning but like you said, I just zoned out and tried to ignore the fact that there were others there. 
Haha didn't bang the punk chick, she's going out with one of the other dudes that played actually. He played right after us in fact.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> Oh thanks man, I appreciate it. It really wasn't that bad. It isn't challenging music to play (obviously) and so the only part that made me nervous was being in front of people. I was a little nervous at the very beginning but like you said, I just zoned out and tried to ignore the fact that there were others there.
> Haha *didn't bang the punk chick*, she's going out with one of the other dudes that played actually. He played right after us in fact.


What a let down. OH WELL.


----------

